# Aufruf Konstruktor /  Methode mit Float / Double



## olli-x (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kämpfe gerade mit einem Konstruktoraufruf...

Hintergrund: Ich habe eine Klasse Girokonto, die von der Klasse Konto erbt. 
In der Klasse Kontoverwaltung möchte ich nun ein Exemplar der Klasse Girokonto erzeugen:



```
public class Konto
{
/* Exemplar Variablen/-Methoden */	
 private final int    kontonr;                   //darf sich nicht mehr ändern
 private Kunde        inhaber;	
 private float        saldo,
                      habenzins; 	
	
 // public Konto(Kunde ih,float eroeffnungssaldo, float eroeffnungszins)
 public Konto(String vn,String nn,
              int gebTag,int gebMon,int gebJah,
              float eroeffnungssaldo,
              float eroeffnungszins)
 {
    kontonr   = gibKontoNummer();
 	inhaber   = new Kunde(vn,nn,gebTag,gebMon,gebJah);
 	saldo     = eroeffnungssaldo;
 	habenzins = eroeffnungszins;
 	
 	System.out.println("Folgendes Konto wurde eröffnet:");
 	
 	this.zeigeKonto();
```





```
public class Girokonto extends Konto
{
 private float   ueberzugsZins;
 private boolean ueberziehungssperre;
 
 public Girokonto(String vn,String nn,
                  int gebTag,int gebMon,int gebJah,
                  float eroeffnungssaldo,
                  float eroeffnungszins,float ueberzzins)
 {
    super(vn,nn,gebTag,gebMon,gebJah,eroeffnungssaldo,eroeffnungszins);
	
	ueberzugsZins = ueberzzins;
	
	this.zeigeKonto();
```

Aufruf:


```
public class Kontoverwaltung
{
  public void main(String[] a)
 { 
   Girokonto konto;
    konto = new Girokonto("Klaus","Test",10,7,1975, 1000.0, 1.65, 9.75);
```

Fehler:


> ...java:8: cannot resolve symbol
> symbol  : constructor Girokonto (java.lang.String,java.lang.String,int,int,int,double,double,double)
> location: class Girokonto
> 
> konto = new Girokonto("Klaus","Test",10,7,1975, 1000.0, 1.65, 9.75);



OK, es liegt am Float, aber ich finde einfach keine Lösung.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Lösung absolut trivial, aber für einen Anfänger   schrecklich...

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Snape (24. Mai 2004)

konto = new Girokonto("Klaus","Test",10,7,1975, 1000.0f, 1.65f, 9.75f);

muss es heissen. Standardmäßig geht der Compiler von double aus.


----------



## olli-x (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo snape,

ich habe befürchtet das die Antwort trivial ist...
Aber das    Kann doch nicht wahr sein :suspekt: 

Es funktioniert jetzt...  

1000 Dank.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Snape (24. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von olli-x _
> *Hallo snape,
> 
> ich habe befürchtet das die Antwort trivial ist...
> ...



Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, füge hinter den Zahlen den entsprechenden Buchstaben ein.
double myDouble = 9.8d;
float myFloat = 9.8f;
long myLong = 4.3l;


----------



## olli-x (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Tip. 
Damit hast Du eins meiner kleinen Probleme gelöst. Ich hatte nämlich schon öfter Probleme mit numerischen Parametern.:-( 


Viele Grüße,
Olli


----------

